# yoshokan



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

I was a student of yoshokan instructor for a short period of time, and I know how tight the org. is. I seen a calander/poster of all the authorized instructors they had.  I did not see Steven Segal on there, however ; I had always heard he was Yoshikan.  Is that not true?  If not, what org does he/did he belong to?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2003)

Yoshokan not yosheikan?


----------



## kenmpoka (Jul 16, 2003)

You probably mean YoShinKan of Famous Gozo Shioda Sensei. steven Segal was a member of AikiKai and received his ranks from them.

salute,


----------

